
Show HN: Computer Space Simulator for the Early 1960s DEC PDP-1 - masswerk
http://www.masswerk.at/icss/
======
masswerk
The page shows the game running in an in-browser emulation of the DEC PDP-1
(in html5/JavaScript). The project was an entry to RetroChallenge 2016/10 [1].
A writeup/blog is available at
[http://www.masswerk.at/rc2016/10/](http://www.masswerk.at/rc2016/10/)

In a nutshell, the program brings Computer Space, the very first coin-op.
arcade video game (by Nolan Bushnell and Ted Dabney, Syzygy Engineering /
Nutting Associates, 1971) to the machine, which's showcase application
"Spacewar!" (1961/62) had inspired it in the first place. Notably, Computer
Space was not a program, but an electronic device in 74xx TTL logic.

[1] RetroChallenge is "a loosely disorganised gathering of RetroComputing
enthusiasts who collectively do stuff with old computers for a month."
[http://retrochallenge.net](http://retrochallenge.net)

